# Borreson Drop Sets For Bulking



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

Lets Bulk

As winter is now basically upon us many take this time as a period where bulking is the appropriate way to focus their training and nutrition. With this in mind here are some helpful pointers that some of you may be able to use.

Diet:

EAT EAT EAT. This is going to be the main focus. With bulking the idea is to create a calorie surplus. By doing this you over load the body with calories from all sources (ie carbs, fats and protein). The increased calories from carbs will provide the body with far more energy than when you are cutting mean that you far less likely to utilise protein as a fuel source and therefore leave it to build muscle.

Fats are not all bad, you need some to maintain a healthy diet.

Fruits and veg. Eat loads of it. They are full of vitamins and minerals that are essential to the body. By eating a good varied selection you can gain much of what you need.

Water is essential. Next to oxygen it is the most important element required for maintaining life. Drink it like it is going out of fashion.

Supplements:

My personally opinion is that the less the better really. Your diet should give you adequate supplies of most of the essential nutrients provided you eat a balanced, varied selection of foods.

Bulking shakes will be one of the most beneficial supplements IMO. A good balance of carbs, protein and fats as a snack meal between whole foods, these should help to build some quality mass.

Protein shakes. Undisputed really. Just time them correctly for maximum effect (ie whey straight after a training session of casein based for just before bed).

Creatine. This is not necessary, but may be useful. It will make the body hold water and increases the supply of ATP to the system. Couple this with a high water intake and you should benefit from some extra strength and slightly intensified training.

Training:

Whilst diet is going to be your main key to success, training is also going to be a big factor of your progress. At this point we should not be to worried about a bit of body fat. After all, its cold outside and we need some insulation. With this in mind we should focus our training towards heavy compounds and reduce the amount of cardio activity we do (although don't stop it). Heavy compound mean moving big weights and big weights will lead to big muscles. Deadlifts, squats and bench pressing are going to be some of the most beneficial exercises available provided you are physically able to do them.

With our calorie surplus we are also going to have more energy to train with so techniques like drop sets and negatives are going to be beneficial to you also. If you have a good training partner, make him work too instead of just sitting back and watching you struggle. Did you know that an eccentric, or negative motion requires less muscle fibers to perform the action. So by loading the bar with more weight for negatives you will place more strain on fewer fibers providing great stimuli for growth.

Rest is also vital. Make sure you sleep for as long as possible each night and if you can sneak a nap at lunchtime then why not do it?

Rest also means not training too much. Avoiding overtraining will cause you to continually gain and with the excess in calories you want to make the most of this.

Now, as a sample routine we can use the Paul Borreson style of training which incorporates some heavy pre-exhausting and extensive work on triple drop sets and negatives if you have a spotter.

Day

Day 1 - Legs

Leg Curls High rep pre-exhaust 60

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Leg extensions High rep pre-exhaust 60

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Leg press Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Calves 3 sets On a raised platform you begin on 1 foot and continually rep until full muscular failure occurs. You then switch to the other foot immediately and do the same.

Day 2 - Chest

Incline dumbbell flies High rep pre-exhaust 60

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Flat barbell bench Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Crunches Weight swiss ball crunches 15

Day 3 - Back and biceps

Stiff arm pull downs High rep pre-exhaust 60

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

lateral pull downs Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Standing barbell curls Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Day 4 - Shoulders and triceps

Seated lateral raises High rep pre-exhaust 60

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Smith machine military press Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

French Press Heavy 10

Heavy with triple drop 10

Drop set

Drop set

Crunches Weight swiss ball crunches 15

Thanks to Oz at Muscletalk..


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by Mr T
> 
> *As winter is now basically upon us *


*lol* I don't know about you Mr T, but I was kinda hoping that during May, June, July, August and September we could have summer first


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by Lorian
> 
> **lol* I don't know about you Mr T, but I was kinda hoping that during May, June, July, August and September we could have summer first  *


Shouldnt laugh really, but that is funny  

Very very good article tho MrT

Thanks a lot, a very good read


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

lol..i never thought..


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

haha..great post Mr T, except for the winter part (I am not a big fan of cold weather)


----------

